# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Cila është/janë pikat tuaja të forta dhe të dobëta?

## Dj-GabrieL

*Me trego piken tende te dobet!!Po ajo e forta cila eshte ?!

Dobsia ime ?

Familja

Mbesa & dashuria.

Pika e fort ?

Jam shume kembngules..ate cka dua e marr ..(deshiron ta demostroje ?) Koha do ta vertetoje 

PershendeTje !!*

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

Dobesia ime... Moskokecarja...

Pika e forte... Durimi... (kot sdo behem mesuese une...) :P

----------


## Jimmi_1978

mosdurimi

kembngulesia

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Dobesia ime... Moskokecarja...
> 
> Pika e forte... Durimi... (kot sdo behem mesuese une...) :P


*
Po sikur te qelloje ndonje nxenes si puna e Pjerinos,cdo besh 

Suksese mesuese )*

----------


## DI_ANA

Pika ime e dobet...................njerezit qe dua me shume.

Pika ime e forte......................besimi ne vetvete.

----------


## Gimi3

> *Me trego piken tende te dobet!!Po ajo e forta cila eshte ?!
> 
> Dobsia ime ?
> 
> Familja
> 
> Mbesa & dashuria.
> 
> Pika e fort ?
> ...


*Pika e Dobet : Pjeshkat , Kiwi-t s'ben te mi ofroni , ndihem :S keq pasice pjeshkat jane te mbuluara me Tepiha , ndersa Kiw-it kane floke 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Por me shume ju tregon pershkrimi te cilin kolegia ime ma ka bere :

Suave and compromising. Funny and humorous. Stubborn. Very 
talkative. Calm and cool. Kind and sympathetic. Concerned and 
detailed. Loyal. Does work well with others. 
Very confident. 
Sensitive. Positive Attitude. Thinking generous. Good memory. 
Clever and knowledgeable. Loves to look for information. Able to 
cheer everyone up and make them laugh. Able to motivate oneself 
and others. Understanding. Fun to be around. Outgoing. Hyper. 
Bubbly personality. Secretive.Crazy boy. Loves sports, music,etc.*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Sa na e lodh trurin edhe ti me keto tema more DJ?! :buzeqeshje: ....me ler te mendohem pak!
Pika ime e dobet eshteeee......Rakia!...Ndersa pika ime me e forte eshteeeee...........po Rakia! :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Sa na e lodh trurin edhe ti me keto tema more DJ?!....me ler te mendohem pak!
> Pika ime e dobet eshteeee......Rakia!...Ndersa pika ime me e forte eshteeeee...........po Rakia!


*Ore ti sikur te kam dhen per te zgjidhur "Teoremen e Pitagores"

Dihet qe pikat e tua te forta dhe te dobta jan RAKIA pastaj RAKIA ndoshta RAKIA..po pse RAKIA s`do jete thua ?! )*

----------


## alnosa

> Sa na e lodh trurin edhe ti me keto tema more DJ?!....me ler te mendohem pak!
> Pika ime e dobet eshteeee......Rakia!...Ndersa pika ime me e forte eshteeeee...........po Rakia!


E TY TE PLAST KOKA ME GJITH RAKI !
NUK U FRYVE NJEHER E MIR  TE NA LESH REHAT ,ME GJITH RAKI !:P
PIKA IME ME E DOBET ESHTE GJUMI .PO FLE TANI SE HE 3 ORE ME KA MBETUR TE FLE  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Baptist

Pika ime e forte eshte: se nuk kam asnje;
Pika ime e dobet, njesoj si e e para.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> *Ore ti sikur te kam dhen per te zgjidhur "Teoremen e Pitagores"
> 
> Dihet qe pikat e tua te forta dhe te dobta jan RAKIA pastaj RAKIA ndoshta RAKIA..po pse RAKIA s`do jete thua ?! )*


Mmmme falni,hugs!...kujtova se s'e dinit :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> E TY TE PLAST KOKA ME GJITH RAKI !
> NUK U FRYVE NJEHER E MIR  TE NA LESH REHAT ,ME GJITH RAKI !:P
> PIKA IME ME E DOBET ESHTE GJUMI .PO FLE TANI SE HE 3 ORE ME KA MBETUR TE FLE


Une as qe kam per tu fryre ndonjehere me ate te uruar!...po ti nuk na the se cila ishte pika jote me e forte,mos valle eshte rakia dhe te vjen zor te na e thuash :buzeqeshje: 
sa per gjumin kot me shan se qenke me keq se mua...hahahahhh...

----------


## King_Arthur

pika ime e dobet : syte se jam me syze  :ngerdheshje: 
pika e forte : nuk pi asnje lloj alkoli

----------


## ShocK

Pike ime e dobet........Kur marrin vesh piken e dobet timen.
Pika e forte.............Kur nuk e marrin vesh piken e dobet :P

----------


## jessi89

Dobesia ime?.........femijet

Pika e fort?..........durimi dhe kembengulja

----------


## Marijuana85

Dobsia ime.............nuk kam durim

Pika e fort.............jem very comprehensive dhe zemergjere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maryp

dobesia..........besimi i pakufizuar qe u jap te tjereve

pika e forte....fuqia qe kam gjithmone ne vetvete per te perballuar jeten edhe ne momente kritike

----------


## Marijuana85

> *Pika e Dobet : Pjeshkat , Kiwi-t s'ben te mi ofroni , ndihem :S keq pasice pjeshkat jane te mbuluara me Tepiha , ndersa Kiw-it kane floke 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Por me shume ju tregon pershkrimi te cilin kolegia ime ma ka bere :
> 
> Suave and compromising. Funny and humorous. Stubborn. Very 
> talkative. Calm and cool. Kind and sympathetic. Concerned and 
> detailed. Loyal. Does work well with others. 
> Very confident. 
> Sensitive. Positive Attitude. Thinking generous. Good memory. 
> ...


Gimi, 
Keto pika te dobta nuk kan vlere, sorry. Sipas koleges tende, qenke perfekt ...
Lum ajo se te merr e lum nana se te ka , loooooool  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Pike te dobet skam.Te forta sa te duash skam kohe ti numuroj*

----------


## elsaa

Piken e dobet nuk jua them se do e merni vesh ju  :ngerdheshje: 
Nje nder pikat e forta (nese mund te quhet e tille) ngul kembe si mushka per te drejten time  :perqeshje:

----------

